# calling all custonizers



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Hi guys, 
I am working on a AFX woody and a model A and I want to keep the running boards and front fenders but get rid of the spare tire. What would you do to fill the gap when the spare is cut off, Other than GOOP? Thanks for any Ideas :wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

...........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Vote #2 for JB Weld. The only problem is shaping. The JB will go from softer than the plastic to harder. Catching it at the right time to shape the patch is tricky. The other thing to watch for is it shrinking after it's cured. I would fill it nearly flush, let it cure, and then skim coat the top layer. By the way, there's two versions of JB Quick. It's impossible to tell which one you're getting. One has a much thinner hardener than the other. If it's too thick, warm the tubes in hot water. It'll spread easier.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Try super glue. Its what serious scale modelers use. Get some accelerator as well.. 
Build it up in layers, and sand it down, preferably before it cures fully.

No shrinkage, no cracks, no flaking, bonds permanently to any clean surface, can be sanded smooth as glass, does not react with any paint.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

leonus said:


> Try super glue. Its what serious scale modelers use. Get some accelerator as well..
> Build it up in layers, and sand it down, preferably before it cures fully.
> 
> No shrinkage, no cracks, no flaking, bonds permanently to any clean surface, can be sanded smooth as glass, does not react with any paint.


I agree , I use super glue and accelerator for just about everything I build .
sometimes I use plasticwood that comes in a tube for filling big stuff . 
then I put a coat of the thin super glue on the underside for extra strength .
I tried goop but it takes way to long to get anything done .


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> I agree , I use super glue and accelerator for just about everything I build .
> sometimes I use plasticwood that comes in a tube for filling big stuff .
> then I put a coat of the thin super glue on the underside for extra strength .
> I tried goop but it takes way to long to get anything done .


superglue 4 a base, then auto-shop spot putty (I prefer red.. but w/ever..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Depending how big the hole is I use super glue and baking soda they harden up super fast and sand out really easily just try not to get it were its not wanted stay within the area close as possible


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

For that large an area, I'd fill in the hole with a piece of styrene for the strength and close any gaps with spot putty or super glue. Sand and shape. 

-Paul


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks for all the replys, guys, I am trying the super glue Idea. :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old Cars Rule...*

41-willys,

O.K. I broke your rule, kinda, as I used Goop here but, in my defense I used lots of Super Glue to piece this Panel Truck together.

I had forgotten all about this unfinished project until I read your post.
Now it is going to go back onto the bench and wait it's turn. Thank You! 







The roof is a piece from a crapped out Woodie as is the black front hood. 
Still lots of work that needs to be done to hold all this together.
(Shhhhhhhhhhh I will be using GOOP)

just posting these to give you a RUFF look...ruff, ruff

Bob...Model A builder...zilla


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

don't forget to chop the roof too . it looks good so far


----------

